# Looking for help in North Carolina



## Banksy

The guy I sub for, "RGrimes" on here, has picked up a lot more work this winter. That includes at least 40 more Lowes home stores. There are accounts just about statewide. We could always use more trucks AND heavy equipment when it snows. We really have the market cornered here I think. PM me or reply here if you are interested and I'll set you up with Ray.


----------



## novasnowplower

Banksy;903507 said:


> The guy I sub for, "RGrimes" on here, has picked up a lot more work this winter. That includes at least 40 more Lowes home stores. There are accounts just about statewide. We could always use more trucks AND heavy equipment when it snows. We really have the market cornered here I think. PM me or reply here if you are interested and I'll set you up with Ray.


Hey I called Ray. I have an Agreement that if we dont get snow in Northern Va I will bring my 12 truck down to North carolina


----------



## Banksy

Cool. I hope we get to meet up then.


----------



## rgrimes945

Jeremy thanks for posting this Jack and I have talked and he'll come down as long as he has no snow. But this year looks like a lot of coastal storms..


----------



## rgrimes945

Bump Still lookind


----------



## Banksy

I got a PM from a guy interested. He has an 8' Meyer and a spray machine for liquid deicer on his F250. I replied to him with your #.


----------



## rgrimes945

Bump bump to the top...


----------



## branderr

*Greensboro, NC sub available 12/25, 12/26*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I will be available to plow, shovel, and spread salt on 12/25/10, 12/26/10. I have a Kubota B7610 tractor with 4wd and front end loader, 5 ft blade, and 250lb spreader. I normally work with a helper and he will shovel sidewalks and put salt down while i clear parking lots and put salt down. I am a full time landscaper and am fully insured with a million dollar liability policy. I've been working snow storms for the past two years, mostly at small apartment complexes, townhome communities, guilford county hospitals and the fedex distribution hubs in greensboro and high point. I am contracted to be on site at a hospital during snow events but would be available to help anyone in need as soon as the snow stops. I figure alot of people will be out of town over the holiday so this may be a good opportunity for me to make some extra money. Feel free to call me with any questions, (336)669-0109. Thanks, Bryan Derr


----------



## rocklizrd

Ain't that some crap! When I lived down in NC everybody freaks trying to figure out what the dandruff looking stuff is. My son goes to High Point U. You all get snow. Atlanta gets snow the first time in over a hundred years. Weather channel says VA, MD and PA are in a state of emergency. Then how come I can still see my freaking grass in Baltimore! I think I'm going to drive up to Philly to find some work!


----------



## jjfinn

If you could give us about 12 hours we could make it down, as long as we dont have a lake effect event coming our way. We are from South Bend, Indiana.


----------



## tjdozerman

I just relocated. Have no contracts here but Im willing to travel anywhere. Have 04 dodge 3500 with meyer., and John Deere 5525 85 hp with loader and blade. 304 481 0781


----------



## LandscapeBiz

I am available to help anyone out in North Carolina.. Shoot me an e-mail: [email protected] or call: 919.720.9147.. Thanks!


----------



## BowTieServices

We are Out of Virginia BUT Will Travel to NC to help out Have 4 Plow Trucks, 2 Skid Steers, Backhoe, and lots of salt In Stock e-mail direct [email protected] or call if you like 804-216-7866 Office and My Mobile is 804-400-5242


----------



## smoore45

Make sure you guys look at the original dates of Threads. This one was for last season...


----------

